# Experiences with Seiko 6r15 movements?



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

After some thought, I have pulled the trigger on a "mid range" Seiko, as I do not have a Japanese watch in my collection at the moment and I have only heard good things about the SARB and similar mid range seiko lines. However, doing some research after the fact has made me feel a bit of buyer's remorse even before the watch has arrived.

The watch (SARB033) cost about £300, and will likely £350 with VAT etc. The RRP in JPY converts to around £340-50. As such, I feel should in quality at least be in the range of a lower-mid range Swiss watch like Hamilton or Tissot. What stood out (and worries me) is that the 6R15 has a acceptable deviation range of +25 to -15 seconds! This seems ridiculous, especially when the movement is also in watches costing upwards of £500. Most of the mechanical watches I own/have owned are Swiss, with a few German ones thrown in and two Chinese watches. I have never had a watch which had such a wide rate of error, except for when one of my watches got magnetised.

My experience of Japanese movements extends to a few Citizen quartz (standard eco-drive and the exceed theromcompensated) and the much lower end 7s26 in Seiko 5s. I have found that the 7s26 is rated for exactly the save deviation as the 6R15.

I have read online that real world performance of the 6R15 is comparable, if not superior, to ETA 2824s but even the basic grade 2824-2 is rated at +- 12 seconds. It would be helpful if anyone on the forum who has/had a 6R15 could enlighten me on the actual performance and possibly explain why Seiko gives it such dismal performance ratings.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had 6R15 movements that have been within 3 seconds a day. My seiko cocktail time was 6 seconds fast in 24 hours (face up at night).


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

My SARB033 runs at 5 seconds a day and my personal opinion is they are superb quality.

I paid £230 for mine.

Cheapest I can find currently and from the same place I got mine at christmas.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-SARB033-MECHANICAL-Stainless-steel-Automatic-Mens-Watch-UK-TAX-FREE-/181692832264?hash=item2a4dbc9a08:g:WLkAAOSw34FVB59o

Seiko like most manufacturers build in a safety margin so not to raise a customers expectations too much, it has to be said that most mechanical movements can be regulated for greater accuracy I have a 2824-2 that is running at +1 second a day.






Enjoy your Watch it's a good one for sure.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks, that is a major relief. It still seems slightly odd that Seiko would put themselves at a disadvantage (at a marketing standpoint) by being over cautious. I suppose it is attributable to Japanese attention to detail and focus on correctness.

Off topic, I also saw that particular seller on eBay but decided to play it safe and buy it from Japan and get the proper warranty. Have had minor, but annoying, complications when dealing with Citizen UK with an exceed bought through eBay, which ended up having to be sent to Japan for servicing anyway.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I hear what you're saying but it can always be regulated.

Ive had 6R15s 15 spd out and others within 2 spd.


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a monster which has the 4r36, which I assume is a level below. Set it to correct time according to time.is, worn it every day since and exactly 7 days later (today funnily enough) it has gained........7 seconds. was delighted to tell the truth, and very impressed


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

never had a seiko yet that was anywhere near the rubbish spec they give the movements. and even those that i felt could do with a little regulation were easy to fettle. anything over a minute a week is unacceptable in my book for a modern watch - never yet had an issue with a seiko :thumbsup:


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I've worn my sumo for three days and left it crown up at night and it's gained a total of....... 1 second. (Probably just luck). In my humble opinion the 6R15 is well above its advertised specs.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I've worn my sumo for three days and left it crown up at night and it's gained a total of....... 1 second. (Probably just luck). In my humble opinion the 6R15 is well above its advertised specs.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. Trying to work out photos


----------

